# Are these Reliance 4G towers?



## vedula.k95 (Jun 26, 2014)

Just wondering about these towers because they are everywhere.
not sure about other cities but in my city there are nearly 12 of these covering up the radius of my area
yesterday i went to bhubhneswar even saw it there what can be this tower
i am thinking this as the part of the their jio project
*s20.postimg.org/esxqb8qkt/IMG_20140625_095233064_HDR.jpg
screen shot on pc
how did i know these are reliance towers?
i look for the control box in bottom in one of those towers and saw reliance logo 

P.S-I am waiting for reliance broadband if they can provide it through this towers.


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 26, 2014)

you mean the left tower? because right one seems pretty common to me...
i think most will agree that they should make 3g cheaper than to bring in 4g..


----------



## SunE (Jun 26, 2014)

They should rather bring 4G and make that really cheap(which they are planning to do BTW) and should make 3G the standard so people don't use 2G anymore.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 26, 2014)

Yeah, the left one is a Reliance 4G tower. They are being installed everywhere even here at Jodhpur. Heck, one is just two roads ahead of my home. But these towers are too low. I mean at some places even the nearby homes are higher than the tower.


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jun 26, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Yeah, the left one is a Reliance 4G tower. They are being installed everywhere even here at Jodhpur. Heck, one is just two roads ahead of my home. But these towers are too low. I mean at some places even the nearby homes are higher than the tower.



Ok...but in jamshedpur there is a direct line of sight in front of my home they will install something like skynet....range doesnt matter even if there is near from your house then its cool.
Like this one is visible from my roof direct line of sight


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 26, 2014)

I guess the days of giving your unused plot/ farmhouse on contract for mobile towers will soon come to an end.


----------



## rj27 (Jun 26, 2014)

Yup that's R-Jio 4G tower for sure. These are called Global Base Monopole Towers. Requires less space, lesser power backup and much faster to deploy.


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 26, 2014)

SunE said:


> They should rather bring 4G and make that really cheap(which they are planning to do BTW) and should make 3G the standard so people don't use 2G anymore.


oh that would be great, but it will take much time i suppose


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 1, 2014)

yup if u have 4g modem you can test the speed and download unlimited for sure they are in testing phase my friend is downloading unlimited


----------



## saifi2649 (Jul 1, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> yup if u have 4g modem you can test the speed and download unlimited for sure they are in testing phase my friend is downloading unlimited


In which city state?


----------



## kaz (Jul 1, 2014)

Reliance 4G in Jamshedpur, cooool....I will watch out for those towers in my city....
BTW there is some scam in 4G auction as reported by CAG don't know exactly what has happened....Will they be able to provide 4G?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 2, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> yup if u have 4g modem you can test the speed and download unlimited for sure they are in testing phase my friend is downloading unlimited



up west


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jul 6, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> up west



what is the speed?can you give us speedtest Result?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 6, 2014)

vedula.k95 said:


> what is the speed?can you give us speedtest Result?



he is getting around 20mbps


----------

